# Signal Yup opinions and alternatives



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

I bought my first new board this year; a flexible true twin park board (Signal Park). I'm considering getting a stiffer directional cambered board for all mountain riding and powder. I like the Signal Yup, on paper at least. And the reviews on their site seem to confirm that it's what I'm looking for. But there is very little info out there outside of the reviews on the signal site.

Here's what I like about the Yup, based on specs and reviews:
Directional camber w/ early rise nose
big nose/deep sidecut
good float in powder
stiffer flex for going fast
lots of pop in the tail
gorgeous graphic


I'm tempted to pull the trigger, but before I do, I need to do my due diligence. Are there other similar boards out there that you like better, or are a better deal? And if you have ridden it, what are your opinions on it? Is the channel as stable and durable as a regular 2x4 setup?

As far as my own riding style and experience, I'm a fairly average rider. I've been riding for a few years, but this is my first year riding more than once or twice in a season. I mostly ride the harder blues and easier blacks. I like to carve and go fast, and bomb steep smooth chutes. I am pretty weak on moguls and bumpy terrain but have been forcing myself ride it more this year to improve. I've also been working on my switch riding, which is getting decent on easy terrain. I'm wanting to get into more park stuff (I usually just ride at Solitude where there's no park), but would ride my other board for that. My current board is quite flexible, and it starts to chatter at really high speeds and can struggle to hold its edge on icy terrain. And as a shorter, cambered park board, it's total garbage in powder. So this board would be mainly for all mountain and powder riding.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

@ridethecliche will eat this up


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Great board. Get it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm in my second season riding but got about 30-40 days last season and I'm up to about 20-25 so far this year with another 10+ planned before I have to call it quits at the end of March. 

As others have noted, I love the yup. In addition to the reviews on their site (most of which I wouldn't really trust tbh) I'd look at the angry snowboarder review of the board. Niveks response says it all. 

Honestly, I hated the board at first. I just didn't get it. As my riding has j improved I can take the board through anything. I take it on steep blacks, glade runs, groomers, and even park laps. I just did my first grabs ever on it this weekend. 

I honestly don't think you can go wrong with the board for what you're looking for. I will caution though that it's not really a hard charger. I haven't found a speed limit, but if your only goal is to go fast AF then there are better tools for hr job. It seems that you have more varied interests than this so you're going to love it. 

See if the signal2020 code works for you before checkout. I just bought my gf a board a week ago and it took 20% off a closeout price. Should sweeten the deal for ya a bit! 

I honestly don't find myself wanting to ride much else most of the time. I even tool around on it riding switch. The nose is so soft that it's fun to butter and pop on it riding switch. I wouldn't do it on a hard run but you can 100% land things switch and not worry about it.


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

I've got a few more seasons than you, but probably only 20-25 days total, including 7 so far this season.

@ridethecliche and anyone else with a Yup, what's your height, weight, and board size? They're out of the 153.5, and at 5'11" and 150lb, I'm a little light for the 157.5, but within the recommended range for the board. I'm in the middle of the weight range for the 153.5, which is sold out. I think if they made a 155 that'd be my first choice, but I'm not sure whether I'd prefer the 153 or the 157. If the 153 is going to work better for me, I might be better off waiting until next season. The price hasn't dropped yet anyway. Maybe I'll keep watching the price and see if the 157 drops before it sells out, and maybe that will convince me.

On a related note, any opinions on the Nidecker concept? Seems a little more carve-y, but similar, and at a pretty good price online right now too.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm 5'10 and 175 and they recommended the 153.5 for me.

There's a code floating around (signal2020) that takes 20% off. I used it when I bought my gf the tailgunner a few weeks ago. Last I checked, it was still active.

I think the 157.5 will be too big for you unless you're riding some gnarly terrain. I'd consider switching to the 157.5, but honestly I like having the shorter board for the trees. I'm going to ride in CO for the first time next week and I'm going to see how I do with the board as is vs needing to set it back a bit. If I was buying the board primarily for carving and groomers (no trees), I think i'd like the 157.5. I ride a signal omni as well and that's a 158. I thought it would be too big, but I really like having the length. I'd likely prefer the 156 in that though.

Honestly, if you want a deal, check this out: TailGunner 2019

It's a little stiffer than the yup, but you're in range for the 148. I bought one for my gf for 240 shipped with that code above. Honestly hard to beat at that price. It doesn't have as big of a tail as the yup does, but it still does have enough camber between the feet that you can get some snap out of it. It'll be better than the yup in powder for sure and because you're sizing down you'll be able to take it into the trees etc. 

cheers!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

The signal2020 code does still work, just plugged it in earlier today and it took another ~$85usd off. I was looking at the 157.5 as I'm 160lbs but was probably looking for something longer rather than shorter as I already have the K2PP. 

Problem was with shipping it still came to around $850 Aus landed. Luckily I only had $810 in my Paypal account so I now have a cooling of period for the funds to transfer. 
Too be honest I should hold off until I can try some other boards and see what the PP is capable of as I haven't even ridden this one. 

But the code works.


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

I saw that too, and considered it... i think it's a little too small though, even if my weight just barely lands in the recommended range. Still kind of tempting at that price. Then I just go back to, do I really need another board? Yes. Yes, of course I do.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I would trust their weight recs. I'm over the weight for the yup and I haven't had any issues with it where I ride.

If anything the numbers are conservative so if you're in the range you should be more than fine. The board is pretty set back so it rides longer than it is. Also wider than the yup, especially at the nose.

Maybe check out the k2 simple pleasures as well.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I would trust their weight recs. I'm over the weight for the yup and I haven't had any issues with it where I ride.
> 
> If anything the numbers are conservative so if you're in the range you should be more than fine. The board is pretty set back so it rides longer than it is. Also wider than the yup, especially at the nose.
> 
> Maybe check out the k2 simple pleasures as well.


Actually sent you a DM just now on the Yup but reading this again you’ve pretty much answered my query.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

BrianUT said:


> I saw that too, and considered it... i think it's a little too small though, even if my weight just barely lands in the recommended range. Still kind of tempting at that price. Then I just go back to, do I really need another board? Yes. Yes, of course I do.


The 153.5 is back in stock according to their Instagram. Just checked and it's there on their site now. 

Have at it man. It's an awesome board!


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

I noticed that on their site as well. Do you ever feel like you could use a little more edge when carving with some speed? I do expect to spend more time carving and on groomers with the board than in powder definitely not a lot of time in the trees. One of the big reasons I want I to get another board is because I feel like I could use a little more length to help hold my edge on when I'm going fast. And it's full camber, so it has a longer effective edge than the Yup, but it's also pretty soft. As a primary board I think the 153 would be best for me, but wonder if I'd like the 157 more for high speed stability. If I rode enough to justify it, I'd buy both, then maybe sell one when I settled on a favorite.



> If I was buying the board primarily for carving and groomers (no trees), I think i'd like the 157.5.


Exactly what I'm wondering. I'd be curious to hear how your CO trip goes; I think that could be informative.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

If i wasn't riding this in the trees, I think the 157. 5 would be fun too.

I think it's important to remember that playfulness is part of the personality for this board. It's not a super stiff carving deck. It'll definitely be stiffer if you size up though.

I don't feel like it needs to be bigger tbh. If I'm having issues at speed it's usually because of my weight distribution. But I also don't really go for land speed records as I'm way more into just railing turns and trying to jump off natural features on trails etc.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

BrianUT said:


> I noticed that on their site as well. Do you ever feel like you could use a little more edge when carving with some speed? I do expect to spend more time carving and on groomers with the board than in powder definitely not a lot of time in the trees. One of the big reasons I want I to get another board is because I feel like I could use a little more length to help hold my edge on when I'm going fast. And it's full camber, so it has a longer effective edge than the Yup, but it's also pretty soft. As a primary board I think the 153 would be best for me, but wonder if I'd like the 157 more for high speed stability. If I rode enough to justify it, I'd buy both, then maybe sell one when I settled on a favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I'm wondering. I'd be curious to hear how your CO trip goes; I think that could be informative.


How did you go in terms of pulling the trigger on the Yup?

I got an email from Signal yesterday saying they just got more Yup's in stock so assuming all sizes may now be avilable. I'm just waiting for some more details around freight and hopefully I'll have one on the way by the end of the week.

Any suggestions on bindings and wether to stick with the Est or standards. I was thinking about the Now Pilots/Drives and I can switch them between boards. Was wondering if the Drives might be too stiff for this board.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I ride Pilots on the Yup and they are plenty. No need for Drives at all.


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

I think @ridethecliche is right about sizing: if I get it, I should try to get the size that caters to the personality of the board, and for me that's going to be the 153.5, though I'd still pick 155.5 if that were an option. I haven't pulled the trigger yet – I have decided to make this the reward for a few things I've been putting off doing, to help me get them done. Hopefully soon!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Just rode the yup at copper. Hit moguls all day and Carved up some groomers. Had a fantastic time. 

Stoked to go to Loveland with WigMar on Thursday.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> Any suggestions on bindings and wether to stick with the Est or standards. I was thinking about the Now Pilots/Drives and I can switch them between boards. Was wondering if the Drives might be too stiff for this board.


I like my EST cartels quite a bit on the board.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Isn't it basically a B Landlord?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Triple8Sol said:


> Isn't it basically a B Landlord?


Evolution of the Billy Anderson Branch manager. 
Look at the shape of the tail. Yup looks like a directional skateboard. It pops hard because of that. 

The landlord has a lot more taper on the tail.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

BrianUT said:


> I think @ridethecliche is right about sizing: if I get it, I should try to get the size that caters to the personality of the board, and for me that's going to be the 153.5, though I'd still pick 155.5 if that were an option. I haven't pulled the trigger yet – I have decided to make this the reward for a few things I've been putting off doing, to help me get them done. Hopefully soon!


It's really hard to convince you of this without your having ridden this but you need to trust signal on their recs. 

I'm 175 without gear and I haven't had any issues with float. If it's deep I loosen 4 screws and move things 0.5-1 inch back and move my weight back slightly. 

I was just following friends around Cooper yesterday but I'm pretty sure most of what we rode yesterday was double blacks in the bowls that were basically all moguls with some untracked powder there and in the trees. I didn't have any issues with float. It wasn't a deep day though. Copper got 4 inches the previous day so nothing crazy. 

I've also been pushing my comfort with speed and haven't really found a limit. My friends bf is a Colorado native that rides a ton including a lot of backcountry split and he was impressed at how I was doing with flat basing especially given its my second season. 

There are obviously better boards for charging... Like I feel like my baseline speed is faster on my omni, but that board is 4.5cm longer with more EE. What I'm trying to say in a convoluted way is that the speed limit is self imposed based both on my comfort and on what's fun to do on this board. I get bored AF riding straight, so I'm always tooling around and looking for bumps, side hits, and trying to engage the sidecut. That's what this board excels at and thats why I love riding it. 

Honestly, riding this board in CO has really dampened my interest in looking for more/other boards. Right now I have the 153.5 signal yup, 158 signal omni, and I just got a 151 Rome buckshot to tool around with at the indoor place in jersey I have access to so I can practice jumps and maybe learn to do rails. I'm intrigued by other boards like the party platter etc, but I'm not sure if I'd ever reach for a different 'fun' board if that's the day I was looking for. I'd be more likely to take the buckshot out in that case because it is slightly volume shifted as well. If anything, I'll be on the hunt for a powder board for truly deep days (>1ft) but that's so rare on the east coast that I'm not in a rush. Besides, I think my yup would be fine for that set back more, same with the omni. I'll end up getting a split if I feel like I'd have time to get out on it. I'll get over 30 days this year but I'm a resident so my schedule next year is going to make 15-20 a struggle. 

Thanks for coming to my Ted talk.


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

The order has been placed! Thanks for all the input. Be sure to request your sales commission from Signal, haha.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

BrianUT said:


> The order has been placed! Thanks for all the input. Be sure to request your sales commission from Signal, haha.





BrianUT said:


> The order has been placed! Thanks for all the input. Be sure to request your sales commission from Signal, haha.


I'd actually totally forgotten about their referral thing. I sent you my link via message. If nothing else it should take off 25 bucks more for you. I hope that helps out a bit!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

ridethecliche said:


> Evolution of the Billy Anderson Branch manager.
> Look at the shape of the tail. Yup looks like a directional skateboard. It pops hard because of that.
> 
> The landlord has a lot more taper on the tail.


Ah yes, that's what I meant. Can never keep all those dumb names straight with B boards.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@WigMar 
Curious to hear your thoughts on the slush slasher vs the yup since you rode both on the same day at a home resort. The yup was definitely a size small for you, but I'm still wondering what you thought. 

Your car was right there though... I should have taken the slasher for a run fosho haha.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

A few differences were clear right away. First, the Yup has more tail. It grips differently in turns and has more to pop off of. It was fun bouncing around on. Second, the sidecuts are pretty different. I got the Slush Slasher largely for it's huge sidecut. I like carving big sweeping turns on it, and center flexing it for those tighter turns. The Yup felt much tighter in the sidecut. It was very nimble and responsive feeling. Third, the Slasher's flat to rocker feels different than the setback camber on the Yup. There's a different kind of grip that is apparent right away. 

Maybe I should have pressured you to give the Slush Slasher a shot. I wonder how much you would have missed having a tail. The huge sidecut is interesting too. For being so different, both boards are a bunch of fun.


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

I have the board now, and am super excited about it. But the 153 is a little narrower at the bindings than I expected, and without riding it, seems a little softer too. What size boots and board are you guys on? Anybody ever had any boot out? I really want to get it out and ride it, but I'm feeling like I might want to exchange for the 157 first. I'd especially love to hear if any other lighter riders have any experience with the 157. I can be so indecisive sometimes! Just want to get it right.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

BrianUT said:


> I have the board now, and am super excited about it. But the 153 is a little narrower at the bindings than I expected, and without riding it, seems a little softer too. What size boots and board are you guys on? Anybody ever had any boot out? I really want to get it out and ride it, but I'm feeling like I might want to exchange for the 157 first. I'd especially love to hear if any other lighter riders have any experience with the 157. I can be so indecisive sometimes! Just want to get it right.


I'm 72kgs (160lb) 5'10 abd US10.5 - I've ordered the 157 and I can see it's landed in Australia but haven't received it yet. I wasn't sure on sizing either and was worried the waist size would be too small on the 153 so I contacted Signal and they pointed me towards the 157.7


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

My boots are 9.5, but maybe a little on the thicker side. I get about 60-65 degrees from edge to heel and toe the way I set it up, and that's going to be good enough most of the time, but I think it could cause some occasional issues, especially in softer snow.

I'm excited for you to get yours! When you get it out, I'd love to hear how it feels for you.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

BrianUT said:


> My boots are 9.5, but maybe a little on the thicker side. I get about 60-65 degrees from edge to heel and toe the way I set it up, and that's going to be good enough most of the time, but I think it could cause some occasional issues, especially in softer snow.
> 
> I'm excited for you to get yours! When you get it out, I'd love to hear how it feels for you.


What binidngs are you fitting? I've got a set of last years 2019 Genesis EST on the way in medium, interesting to see how these match up with the ride lasso boots, I'll post a photo of the boot binding set-up once I put everything together, what angles do you run? I'm not too concerned, I'm a long way off from laying any Ryan Knapton style shit, I expect to catch the toe as I'm tomahawking down the mountain  

First trip will be NZ in July  but can't wait.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

BrianUT said:


> I have the board now, and am super excited about it. But the 153 is a little narrower at the bindings than I expected, and without riding it, seems a little softer too. What size boots and board are you guys on? Anybody ever had any boot out? I really want to get it out and ride it, but I'm feeling like I might want to exchange for the 157 first. I'd especially love to hear if any other lighter riders have any experience with the 157. I can be so indecisive sometimes! Just want to get it right.


I think the 153.5 is rated up to a size 10.5?

It's hard to gauge the softness of the board because the nose is really soft. I don't find it to be soft, but it's supposed to be playful. It's a carving deck that you can manipulate a bit while turning hard, i.e. you can cut shorter radius turns than the sidecut would suggest. Not easy to do on a plank.

I do wear size 8 boots so I don't have the issue at all, so I can't help you there.

Did you try to contact signal via the chat or email? They tend to be pretty responsive and Dave has emailed me back within a day a few times. They'll also let you swap out the board if you haven't ridden it if you're not sure so that's a plus. If you really do want it to be a stiff board that's a bit less maneuverable then you may be better off sizing up but I can't really advise you on that. Your home conditions are also going to be pretty different than mine ya know. I'm hoping that setting my bindings back from reference about an inch or so will give the board some extra float on the truly deep days. That's certainly a concern I have, but it's not a situation I often encounter. Signal did tell me that they don't see it being an issue. 

@WigMar weighs closer to 200 I think. He was on my 153.5 so he can comment on how the flex felt. He rides the big boy tailgunner for reference. I think it's the 166 or something gnarly lol. If I bought that board, I'd likely go for the 154 since the lack of tail would give me all the float I'd need esp set back on a deep day.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

New board day! 

7 days to get from US to Aus and under $800 taxes and freight included.

Genesis EST bindings also arrived today.

Stoked!!!!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Isn't it even prettier in person?

You're making me wonder if I should have sized up now based on my weight.


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

I've also sent a couple emails back and forth with Dave. He said basically the same thing - recommended the 153 for me as a "resort ripper" but acknowledged that the 157 would be better for deeper and softer snow. I also talked to a yup owner who's 6'2" and 170, and rides the 161 in trees and he says it still feels like it's super nimble.

BTW, here are some pics of the heel/toe overhang with my boots and bindings mounted. The toe is great, but the heel is pushing it a little bit. I think it would be fine except in powder.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Why don't you just move the binding back towards the heel a little bit? 

And thinking about this, I should just take advantage of my smaller boot size and stick to the 153.5. Trees are tight out here and I like riding moguls. 

If I had Utah conditions I might have gone longer, but I just talked to Dave and he did he didn't expect me to have float issues in most of my conditions with the board set back a bit more. I haven't had much issue yet but may start riding things a bit more set back on days where I feel like I'm having some trouble. I can think of only one day at jay I was having issues and that was on flatter tree runs where I had too much weight on my front foot and i think I was forward of reference stance. 

In any event, if I wanted more of a pow freeride board I'd pick up the tailgunner! 

Brian, please do let us know what you decide. Can't wait for your review. It's going to feel pretty different than the park since it's more back foot driven!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

@BrianUT

See images below of my setup, 18, -15 on REF.

I probably need to move the binding back a touch but unless I'm missing something it's back as far as it can go even though the fixing point isn't maxewd out. Looks like the plastic indicator for the angles that sits in the channel is what is preventing the binding coming back further. Haven't used EST bindings before.

That's me done anyway for gear, the top sheet on the signal looks and feels so good even compared to the K2, just feels a better finish for whatever reason. Can't wait to get them out.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@NT.Thunder are you saying you can't move the binding heelside anymore?

To me it looks like you can bring the toe ramp out a little more since you have a lot of toe overhang relative to the front of the binding. 

I was going to say something else, but I thought the table was part of your heel edge and I was very confused as to why you had so much space on the heel edge of your board.

The base is pretty fast btw. You'll enjoy it. Gahhh I can't wait to ride mine again lol.

I will say that snow does like to stick to the topsheet. I'm not sure if hydrophobic coating helps with that. I've seen someone post something in the past about stuff that helps with that I think. It's a minor complaint though.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> @NT.Thunder are you saying you can't move the binding heelside anymore?
> 
> To me it looks like you can bring the toe ramp out a little more since you have a lot of toe overhang relative to the front of the binding.
> 
> ...


Yep I can move the toe ramp no problems, just moved it forward then closer to the edge, but think I need to move the heelside back slightly but it looks like it's at the end of its travel. The white plastic angle indicator that sits in the channel feels like it's the limiting piece here.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I would take the binding off and look at the dial showing position (black and red lines near the degree indicators). See where it is now? See if you can push it back further when it's off the board. If you can then something is getting stuck. May just be at the end of travel, but I'd be a bit surprised if it was.

What angles are you using? I use +21/-9 on mine.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I would take the binding off and look at the dial showing position (black and red lines near the degree indicators). See where it is now? See if you can push it back further when it's off the board. If you can then something is getting stuck. May just be at the end of travel, but I'd be a bit surprised if it was.
> 
> What angles are you using? I use +21/-9 on mine.


I'm running 18, -12 but will play around with this and stance width on the mountain. I'm just at reference atm.

I swapped the Genesis out with the Ride LTD bindings from the PP and they seem to be a better fit on the board, I'm wondering now I probably should've just stuck with the Ride binding but was keen to use the EST. I can notice the difference when standing on the board, the genesis footbed feels much softer with a more consistent feel under foot the entire length of the boot if that makes sense. The Genesis were on sale so I'll hang on to them, will try both binding set-ups on the Yup


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Did you try doing what I suggested, re moving the slot around. Hopefully it was just stuck. I feel like you should have more room to move it. I've had to play with it a bit just to get it to move freely in the beginning.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Did you try doing what I suggested, re moving the slot around. Hopefully it was just stuck. I feel like you should have more room to move it. I've had to play with it a bit just to get it to move freely in the beginning.


Yeah I did and it was at its max travel, I think it still looks fine, I'll definately be playing around with it first day on the snow. Might see if they have lockers so I can bring both sets of bindings first day and leave some hardware in there.

The Genesis is also a M size, was in between but I did go with the smaller footprint option, maybe that's my mistake.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

What size boot were you again?

I don't think it's really an issue either way. I am a bit surprised that it won't go back any further though. I guess it makes sense that the ride boot fits better in their bindings though. I guess you could return/flip the genesis bindings if it comes to it... 
Just ride it and mess with it after your days ride if anything seems off. I wouldn't mess with it too much at the resort unless you have some time over a lunch break. I'd just swap boards for a bit if it felt really off, which I don't expect it to.

Don't miss out on ride time!


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

I've decided to stick with the 153 as I'm not sure how much the extra 4 cm would affect maneuverability for me, and realistically, optimizing for the 90% of time spent not in deep powder is probably going to help me get the most out of the board. I asked Dave yesterday about stance width, because the reference with on the 153 is fairly narrow, but he said my width should still feel good on it. So that helped me decide to stick with it. Plus, tie goes to the one that I already have in my hands ready to go. 

I was hoping to take it out today, but got caught up doing other things. I'm planning on going up tomorrow to try it out. Gotta get out there before the resorts decide to close up early. I'm stoked! This will be my first time riding a fully directional board ever. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Kevrog21 (Apr 7, 2020)

Damn you guys...


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

So an almost new/barely used board has come up on sale through someone I know locally. You can't get these boards in the UK and I've had my eye on one (the 2020) for a little while. I had a few questions.

The board is a 161.5. I'm 6ft, 175-180lb with size 12 US boots.

My current boards are a 151 Ride Warpig and a 157 Tranny Finder. The type of riding I will mostly be doing would be on piste carving stuff, powder/freeride and a few butters and spins, only very basic stuff and I'm not going to be doing much freestyle, certainly no rails or anything.

I know people on here are always going to say buy the board to any "should I take the plunge?" kind of questions, but my questions are a slightly different:

1. Does this board offer anything much more different to my T Finder for example, when it comes to the type of riding it will offer?
2. Would I be happy with the 161.5? It's 264 waist width which is wide enough, but the board one size down is 257, which is probably just big enough width wise? Is this a board that's easy to manoeuvre, despite the length?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The yup might be more playful than your korua and you should 100% try one. That said, I'm not sure id get it if I already owned the korua. If you think you can get most of your money back, I'd still give it a go and see which one you like more. 

Its a very very nice board, but I've been clearing stuff out recently so don't really know if I see the point of two such similar boards. I've never ridden the korua but I've heard it described a fair amount. 

I'll wait for someone with more experience to chime in as well.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

@ridethecliche - thanks.

What do you think of the 161.5 board for someone who's normal riding size would generally be around the 158W ballpark? Do you think it would be OK to manoeuvre? I'm not going to be doing a huge deal of tree riding in the Alps which will be the place I ride most (though I would like to go to Canada for a couple weeks a year and do some tree riding), but ideally don't want something that's going to be difficult to turn quickly when I need to.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I honestly don't know if I can answer your question since I've never ridden in your condition. 

I can say, however, that the yup is the board I grab when I want to go have fun in the trees and /or rip some turns. 

I have a 153.5 at a weight of 180-18 5 over the season but I've dropped to 160-165 after starting to cycle again. I feel like I'm going to have to learn to ride these boards all over again!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yup is on sale for 321 for black Friday.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Don't tell me this! I'm trying to save up for a Surfari.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> Don't tell me this! I'm trying to save up for a Surfari.


Hey Wigmar!

The signal yup is on sale for 321 for black friday.
Wasn't sure if you'd heard or not. 

You've ridden one that was way too small for ya. Now get one your size and party!


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey guys! It's time for a long-overdue update. I'll catch you up then give a little review.

So, I finally went with the 153 got my board just before Covid shut all the resorts down. I failed at getting out in the few days I had it before then, so u never got to ride it. I thought about returning it to buy later, but deciding to save the trouble and just hang on to it.

Just before the season, I changed my mind again. Somebody had posted a review on the signal page saying they weren't happy with their boot drag, and the signal guys responded telling them they'd be happy to exchange it. That got me thinking about it again, and I decided that for what I originally wanted the board for (powder, carving, all mountain, and as a complement, not a replacement, to my smaller park board), the 157 was the right size. I contacted them and they were happy to exchange 8 months later since it was still brand new.

I have to say that Signal's customer service has been great all around. I've interacted with them several times now, and they'd always been prompt and helpful. They really want happy customers.

With how terrible the snow conditions have been in Utah this season, I've been hesitant to take the board out until coverage is better. Today I finally manned up and took it up to Snowbird for my first legitimate pow day.

A lot of things were different today: I'm not familiar with Snowbird, it was deeper powder than I've experienced before, and I was following an expert skier friend around trying to keep up, riding harder stuff than I usually do - where I usually ride the harder blues and easier blacks, today was almost all blacks, and my first double black. All in addition to being on a new board. So it wasn't exactly a scientific experiment trying out the board – too many variables were changed. But I can still give you my impressions of it. Also keep in mind my experience, probably around 25-30 days total on a snowboard now.

First, I think I made the right choice going with the 157. I only weigh 150 lb well-fed, so that was the biggest reason to go with the 153. But I'm tall and strong for my weight, and my height fits the geometry of the longer board better. I ride a pretty wide stance, and I'd be shortening both the nose and the tail of the 153, and I'd like to be able to fit the board as it's designed. I think that matters a lot on a directional board like the Yup. The reference stance on the 157 is my normal stance width. Also, there's slightly less boot drag, and I hate boot drag.

Float in powder was great. I haven't ridden a lot of other order boards to compare, but I had no problems staying afloat without having to ride in the back seat.

I love the way this board turns. Short, quick, surfy back foot turns felt really nice, stable but not catchy. Great control.

The base is really sturdy. I got a small rock scrape, and it dug deeper into the edge than the base. It's also very fast. I survived flats better than almost anyone with the factory wax job.

Today wasn't really a day for deep carves in packed snow, but it did carve well when needed. I'll do more carving next week. However, I did find myself having to press really into my front heel trying to hold the edge on heelside traverses. I'll chalk it up to needing more angle in the front foot, and find out if that helps. And to be fair, every board I have ridden has given me trouble holding that edge sometimes, so maybe I just suck at it.

Board flex feels really nice. Lively and poppy, but stiff enough to be stable bossing through bumpy terrain. Again, I haven't ridden many other boards to compare it to, but it felt Just Right ™. Didn't do a lot of jumps or ollies, but it felt well-suited to the task. I'll have to get it again to be able to really comment on that. And I'm looking forward to butters on that long nose.

Weight and length were not a problem. The 153 obviously would be lighter on the feet and easier to turn, but I had no trouble whipping it around for quick turns and sudden stops. The extra volume was definitely appreciated in the deep stuff.

Here's my only complaint: So far, I'm not a fan of the channel system. Mainly because of having two screws per binding instead of four. There's no redundancy. If one screw comes lose you're wiggling, and if two screws come loose, terrible things could happen. I managed to have all four come loose (some looser than others). I'm using compatible Rossi bindings with re:flex discs, but even EST bindings would still just use two screws. Has anyone else had issues with binding screws coming loose?

And last but also least, the graphic just looks dang good. Coming back to the board after a water break I thought "Yup, that one's mine", and honestly, it was one of the best looking boards on the mountain. 

All in all, it wasn't a normal day of riding for me, but I did get a good feel for the board and am definitely happy with it, despite my one complaint about the channel. I'm glad I went with the 157 after so many months of deliberation. Hopefully my next couple times out I can try a broader range of terrain and styles to really get to know the board.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Stoked you enjoyed your first day out on it! You said you have a 9.5 boot right? I think that's part of the reason why sizing up isn't such a bad idea for you. I'm a size 8 so the 153.5 set back a bit is plenty for me without drag. Regarding the heel chatter, I have that too. I think I need to double check if my binding is centered properly so I'm weighing the heel edge enough. Otherwise, the thing with S-camber is that it takes a bit for your body to get muscle memory in how to best shift the weight between the front and back foot while turning. When you're railing a turn, you start with the front foot and then shift weight to back foot as you get into things. You might get some chatter in the front, but the nose is super soft and it shouldn't really make things unstable since it's mostly in front of the contact point.

Regarding the issues with the channel. I have 2 signal boards with the channel. I rode my yup 3 days straight at hunter around the dump in december and never had to tighten things. I think it helps to keep a small screwdriver handy in the beginning, but you can crank down a bit harder than you think you should. Just make sure you're using the right screwdriver head.

I can't speak for using non EST bindings on the board but I've had no issues with the burton bindings when I've ridden them. I honestly recommend picking up a set of the EST bindings, possibly even used on ebay, if you're looking. I _might_ have a set of EST franken bindings I can cobble together that are on pre-hinge cartel baseplates but no straps. If you're interested in giving those a shot, I should be able to get those to you for the cost of shipping. Otherwise, I might be selling either a set of EST malavitas or the purple and pink EST cartels I have and can let you know if you're interested. Both medium.

So TLDR;
-Try to get the screws tighter and carry a screwdriver with you just in case or make sure you know where you can find one on resort (most places have a table set up with a screwdriver on a lock for use).
-If you can't get things to stay together, get an EST setup to try. Possibly let me know if you want a frankenbinding setup without straps for the cost of shipping. IMHO EST boards deserve EST bindings for the board feel.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone seen these? Absolutely mental.
Yup at Jackson Hole.

Yuki Kadono is a beast. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CLaQffYHZa7/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CLdOLw3nOlf/


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

Not yet, but Facebook keeps showing me the Signal ad with Yuki on the Yup (shall we can them Yupki?), and I keep watching it. He really likes coming in switch on the Yup. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrianUT (Feb 24, 2020)

What a great get for Signal. Yuki is going to sell a ton of boards.

On a different note, three or four rides in, I'm 100% glad I exchanged the 153 for the 157. Feels just as maneuverable as my 154 park board, floats like a dream, my toes don't drag, and I have enough tail to pop when I need it. I chucked my first wimpy little 180s and a few pathetic little boardslides in the peewee park on Friday. Dropped some big rocks, and spent a lot of time burning through some tight low angle trees. In other words, this board will do everything I want to do on the mountain and feels at home doing it. Riding switch was harder, but I was also using a more directional stance. Anyway, you guys helped me make a great choice! Thank you all.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Holy shit I finally got some turns on my new-to-me YUP 157. What a beast of an all mountain board!!!! It may be my new daily. Such a fun deck. It was frozen piste in the morning and the S camber gripped quite well so that I could lay out some nice lines touching snow. And this thing can point and shoot if you need to accelerate past some newbies. Didn’t have my gps on but easily hit 45mph without any chatter that I could feel. Later on I took it into the half pipe. I haven’t been in a half pipe since skating in the 80’s. I didn’t get over the lip but I didn’t eat shit either [emoji1787] After noon it warmed up and snow turned to mashed potatoes. I got bucked a bit and was wishing for something a bit more damp but it was still fun as hell launching off side hits and soft moguls. Can’t wait to get back on this deck.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Stoked you guys love your decks! 

I'm a bit bummed now that I didn't move up to the 157.5 when I warrantied mine for a small delam that was starting. I think I'd have way less issues with overhang and the nose folding if I had moved up in size. 

The yup might have been too much board for me in the 157.5 when I first got it so I don't think I have much grounds for complaint haha. 

I'll just have to swap boards with @Scalpelman to try out the longer board! I'm stoked more people are trying out the yup. It's really a fun setup in just about any conditions outside of total cinderblock.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

We’ll ride together next year. We should have a massive NE demo day. Midweek of course.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Just scraped and setting up a couple of boards for this season and noticed this on the Yup. The REF stance is marked as 21 inches yet when I went to measure it actually looks closer to 22.5 inches.

@ridethecliche have you noticed this on your Yup at all and any thoughts.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

What size do you have again? Are the markings in the middle of the channel? I haven't looked at mine for a bit but maybe email or chat up signal? I'm not sure how i'd explain that other than to say you might have gotten the decals for the wrong board on there for whatever reason.

Thoughts? 
-Just ride it. I think I need to do a board purge soon to simplify life!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> What size do you have again? Are the markings in the middle of the channel? I haven't looked at mine for a bit but maybe email or chat up signal? I'm not sure how i'd explain that other than to say you might have gotten the decals for the wrong board on there for whatever reason.
> 
> Thoughts?
> -Just ride it. I think I need to do a board purge soon to simplify life!


It's the 157, not worried about it was just a little surprised I guess and confused when setting up the bindings. Now looking at the specs I think you're right that the decal is from the 153 as the REF Stance listed on the spec sheets matches the 530/21 marked on my board. When measured on the board it is definately 560.

What boards are you flipping?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> It's the 157, not worried about it was just a little surprised I guess and confused when setting up the bindings. Now looking at the specs I think you're right that the decal is from the 153 as the REF Stance listed on the spec sheets matches the 530/21 marked on my board. When measured on the board it is definately 560.
> 
> What boards are you flipping?


I'm not sure which I'm flipping, but I have a feeling that the otto and stealth are going to be getting the most foot time next season.

I don't even remember what else I have... yup, iguchi, disruptor (beater). Can't recall if there's one i forgot about. I gifted the omni to my sister's bf with bindings and gifted the ember to my gf's dad. Small chance I might try to trade the iguchi for something with more aggressive magnetraction.

And oh! I have the spam! That board is fantastic.

It actually might end up being the yup I sell/trade. It's the shortest board in the lineup right now and while it's a freaking blast to ride, I think I'd love it in one size bigger at this point for what I like. It's fun for what it is and is really nimble in the trees, but I feel like I've been overpowering it towards the end of this season. SPAM is a very similar board but felt much better with the 4cm length.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

For my own curiosity could anyone who owns a 157 or 161 please measure the distance from the tip until the front reference point?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Phedder said:


> For my own curiosity could anyone who owns a 157 or 161 please measure the distance from the tip until the front reference point?


@Phedder

On the 157.5 (which actually measures 156 tip-tail), from tip to the front REF point is 576mm. ~420mm from tail to aft REF point.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

NT.Thunder said:


> @Phedder
> 
> On the 157.5 (which actually measures 156 tip-tail), from tip to the front REF point is 576mm. ~420mm from tail to aft REF point.


Awesome, thanks for that. Right in my preferred ballpark at the moment, bet the 161 would be 590-595mm and I could justify that next season hah.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Phedder said:


> Awesome, thanks for that. Right in my preferred ballpark at the moment, bet the 161 would be 590-595mm and I could justify that next season hah.


One of us, one of us, one of us!

Such a fun board. I'm glad I got the 153.5 to start, but I definitely need a longer one now. Maybe I'll try to move it in the fall. I just have a few days on mine.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So posting up for realzies. Looking to sell my 153.5 yup or trade it for a 157.5!


----------

